# Busy Tokyo trains webcam live stream video...



## caravanman (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi Folks,
With lockdown boredom I tend to spend a lot more time watching youtube channels. I find this one of Tokyo quite interesting. It is raining there just now...  (May be different when you watch!)

Tokyo trains webcam...


----------



## TrackWalker (Mar 12, 2021)

WOW!

Thar be trains here! Six Seven in three minutes.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 12, 2021)

Have you ever been to Tokyo? It's a train lover's paradise. Lots of passenger rail with very little freight though.


----------



## Cal (Mar 12, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Have you ever been to Tokyo? It's a train lover's paradise. Lots of passenger rail with very little freight though.


Personally, I prefer the look of north American trains!


----------



## caravanman (Mar 12, 2021)

Sadly I have never been to Japan, I would love to visit if ever it is possible for me. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jiml (Mar 12, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Sadly I have never been to Japan, I would love to visit if ever it is possible for me. Fingers crossed!


It's called a bucket list my friend. I've been to Japan but only changing planes, so it's definitely on mine. Of course I've been planning to augment my UK and European rail travel for years too. It's a very long list.


----------



## jiml (Mar 12, 2021)

TrackWalker said:


> WOW!
> 
> Thar be trains here! Six Seven in three minutes.


Actually they seem to come in "waves". That many is possible in less than a minute if view is timed right. Imagine dispatching that district.


----------

